# Music Video of us farming



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Found this on youtube. Its a customers place we worked. Kind of funny lots of equipment and different things happening on a small field... But still nice video i think... I can't take credit for the video though...

YouTube - Hay


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats a nice video, Thats my favorite song.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Liked the video and song too. Was that taken in Oregon? Beautiful Country!


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

YA, Tumalo Oregon. In between bend and redmond, we just had a big fire that burned 6,000 acres of the back ground to the video though


----------

